# race face Kurbelschraube



## BIKERMÄDEL (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Deus Kurbel (2010er Modell) und brauche dafür eine neue Kurbelschraube. Alle gängigen Internetshops haben die M15 Schraube entweder gar nicht oder haben Lieferzeiten von 2 Wochen und mehr.
Von Truvativ gibt es auch eine M15 Kurbelschraube, welche optisch passen könnte. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, woher ich schnell eine Race Face Kurbelschraube bekomme oder ob die Truvativ Schraube evt. auch passt?

Viele Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## obiyork (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo...falls Du noch keine Antwort erhalten hast. Hier ein Link zu Bike-discount.  http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k670/zubehoer.html Bike-discount liefert in der Regel sehr schnell und die Schraube ist derzeit auch auf Lager. Ob diese jedoch auch für die 2010er paßt??? Ruf halt ggf. vorsorglich an. 

Ggf. kannst Du Dich auch direkt an bikeaction.de (Tel. 06106-77256-0) die den Vertrieb in Deutschland haben, wenden und dort nachfragen, ob es hinsichtlich der Schraube für die Modelle ab  2008 eine Änderung gegeben hat. Der Abzieher hat sich inzwischen optisch geändert.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKERMÄDEL (25. Mai 2010)

Hi!
Danke für den Tipp.
Dass es eine Änderung gab, weiß ich von der race face Internetseite. Die Schraube vor 2008 ist m18, die nach 2008 m15. Bei bike-dicount habe ich die Schraube auch bestellt. Leider ist dies eine vor 2008, ohne dass auf der Internetseite darauf hingewiesen wird. Habe jetzt eine bei tnc hamburg bestellt und hoffe, dass die endlich passt.

Viele Grüße 
Kathrin


----------



## Yetibike (27. Mai 2010)

Servus, unten angehängter Händler bzw. Internetshop führt bestimmt die richtige Schraube. Hat den Vorteil das es auch gleich der offizielle Händler für RF ist.


----------



## BIKERMÄDEL (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Leider nicht. Race Face X-Type DEUS Kurbelschrauben Set: "Zur Zeit nicht am Lager.Dieses Produkt ist zur Zeit nicht mehr lieferbar! " 

Habe sie bei TNC bestellt, mal sehen ob dieses Mal die richtige Schraube kommt.

Viele Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## Yetibike (28. Mai 2010)

Wenn nicht rufts einfach mal MTSports an, im Laden hat er deutlich mehr auswahl. Viel Glück


----------

